# Looking for neutered male in Vancouver, Canada



## eclecticnoise (Jan 4, 2008)

I currently have 2 girls and am looking at getting one male. I would prefer a slightly older male (rescue is obviously fine) and already neutered is a big plus. I live in Vancouver, Canada and do not have a car so transportation is a bit of an issue for me. If you would like to contact me either PM me or email at [email protected]


----------

